# New HD Channels (IFC, We, Fuse)



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

For anyone interested, Dish just turned on HD feeds of IFC, WE and Fuse.


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

garys said:


> For anyone interested, Dish just turned on HD feeds of IFC, WE and Fuse.


Cool, more HD is always a good thing. I occasionally will find myself watching something on IFC.


----------



## Imsmegheadtoo (Jan 16, 2013)

Thanks!!!


----------



## hoophead (Feb 10, 2008)

tsmacro said:


> Cool, more HD is always a good thing.* I occasionally will find myself watching something on IFC*.


+1


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Of these... I was looking forward to IFC and Sundance... I haven't looked, but wonder why Sundance isn't HD yet? I know it was part of an uplink a couple of weeks back, so we assumed it was in testing... so I was expecting four HD channels not just the 3.

Still, more is better!


----------



## BillJ (May 5, 2005)

For Chicago locals viewers there's great news. WTTW, our main PBS station, is showing HD in my guide this morning. Long overdue so thank you DISH.

Chicago locals went dark last night at the end of Letterman for scheduled maintenance. Not happy that due to Letterman's usual overrun of his time slot they cut off Buddy Guy less than a minute after he began playing, but that's not really DISH's fault. 

Not sure what other locals switched to HD. WCIU is shown as HD but I can't recall whether it was before.


----------



## some guy (Oct 27, 2012)

Stewart Vernon;3163441 said:


> Of these... I was looking forward to IFC and Sundance... I haven't looked, but wonder why Sundance isn't HD yet? I know it was part of an uplink a couple of weeks back, so we assumed it was in testing... so I was expecting four HD channels not just the 3.
> 
> Still, more is better!


Sundance HD is coming. I would look for it towards the middle of February .


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

tsmacro said:


> Cool, more HD is always a good thing. I occasionally will find myself watching something on IFC.


WE is really streched. I was curiius to see how it looked.


----------



## Mojo Jojo (Mar 14, 2012)

Paul Secic said:


> WE is really streched. I was curiius to see how it looked.


Yes, it does look like the older shows like Roseanne are stretched. The original programming may actually be HD, though.


----------



## russ9 (Jan 28, 2004)

Mojo Jojo said:


> Yes, it does look like the older shows like Roseanne are stretched. The original programming may actually be HD, though.


You expect her NOT to have stretch marks?


----------



## dishrich (Apr 23, 2002)

BillJ said:


> Not sure what other locals switched to HD. WCIU is shown as HD but I can't recall whether it was before.


WCIU WAS already in HD for sometime now...
Other Chicago locals just now switched to HD include WYIN-PBS, as well as the 3 full-power Spanish channels 44, 60 & 66.
I'm surprised they didn't also switch WYCC to HD as well...considering D* carries them in HD already.

(interestingly, D* does NOT carry WYIN-56 in HD, but instead carries subchannel 56.3 Lakeshore Kids - presumably, this is what the station elected in lieu of the primary channel ONLY in HD)


----------



## tommiet (Dec 29, 2005)

Zzzzzzzz. Whats next in HD... The shopping channels?


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

tommiet said:


> Zzzzzzzz. Whats next in HD... The shopping channels?


At some point, yes... but the shopping channels pay to be carried so they should be welcomed. If you don't like a channel, you don't have to watch it.


----------



## Orion9 (Jan 31, 2011)

Great! I like a lot of stuff on IFC but the SD-ness was a deal breaker.


----------



## Bradrlz (Jan 19, 2013)

Wish they would have the DIY channel in the top 20 package


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

Bradrlz said:


> Wish they would have the DIY channel in the top 20 package


I'm assuming you mean the AT200 package. DIY has always been in the AT250 except when it was in free preview a few times.


----------



## clotter (Apr 12, 2008)

Great news! I often see movies on IFC that I would like to watch, but never did because it wasn't in HD.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

garys said:


> For anyone interested, Dish just turned on HD feeds of IFC, WE and Fuse.


I don't have IFC. I searched all over.


----------



## some guy (Oct 27, 2012)

Paul Secic;3165148 said:


> I don't have IFC. I searched all over.


Ch. 298?


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

Stewart Vernon said:


> At some point, yes... but the shopping channels pay to be carried so they should be welcomed. If you don't like a channel, you don't have to watch it.


I would love QVC-HD!


----------



## jsk (Dec 27, 2006)

Stewart Vernon said:


> At some point, yes... but the shopping channels pay to be carried so they should be welcomed. If you don't like a channel, you don't have to watch it.


In my house, those are the most expensive channels. :lol:


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

Paul Secic said:


> WE is really streched. I was curiius to see how it looked.


That's actually to make the women who watch WE-HD feel better about themselves.They all have stretch marks and so do I,now I feel better about myself.


----------



## Wildblue (Mar 20, 2008)

What are the new channel numbers, guys?

It's really tedious to go through and look for new channels periodically.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Wildblue said:


> What are the new channel numbers, guys?
> 
> It's really tedious to go through and look for new channels periodically.


They aren't really new channel numbers... they are the same as their previously carried already SD counterparts.

IFC SD/HD are on 298
We SD/HD are on 128
Fuse SD/HD are on 164


----------



## tommiet (Dec 29, 2005)

Stewart Vernon said:


> At some point, yes... but the shopping channels pay to be carried so they should be welcomed. If you don't like a channel, you don't have to watch it.


And if you don't like someone's comments, you don't need to provide an editorial.
Not everyone drinks the Dish Kool-Aid.


----------



## clotter (Apr 12, 2008)

clotter said:


> Great news! I often see movies on IFC that I would like to watch, but never did because it wasn't in HD.


I semi-retract my comment. I checked out a movie playing last night on IFC. HD? Check. OAR? Check. Commercials? WTF?  The last time I watched anything on IFC, it was commercial free. I wonder if the movies are also edited for content? Once that commercial hit, my desire to watch the movie was gone. Oh well, I still have more than enough non-commercial choices.

All in all though, any channel switching to HD can only be good news.


----------



## epokopac (Aug 8, 2007)

clotter said:


> I semi-retract my comment. I checked out a movie playing last night on IFC. HD? Check. OAR? Check. Commercials? WTF?  The last time I watched anything on IFC, it was commercial free. I wonder if the movies are also edited for content? Once that commercial hit, my desire to watch the movie was gone. Oh well, I still have more than enough non-commercial choices.
> 
> All in all though, any channel switching to HD can only be good news.


I believe it was around DEC 2010 when IFC became the "Interrupted Film Channel". The version of a film they get is most likely whatever a distributor sends them; it may or may not be edited. Haven't watched IFC in a long time; the only thing I watch on commercial-laden AMC (same parent company I believe) is The Walking Dead.


----------



## Tecmo SB Guy (Sep 28, 2007)

clotter said:


> I semi-retract my comment. I checked out a movie playing last night on IFC. HD? Check. OAR? Check. Commercials? WTF?  The last time I watched anything on IFC, it was commercial free. I wonder if the movies are also edited for content? Once that commercial hit, my desire to watch the movie was gone. Oh well, I still have more than enough non-commercial choices.
> 
> All in all though, any channel switching to HD can only be good news.


Yeah thanks to Dish for putting IFC in HD.

But are most of the movies they show on this channel not in HD? The commercials are spectacular but when they go back to the movie you can see the significant downgrade.

My excitement disappeared for this channel when I saw the PQ. It's horrible HD compared to other unedited movie channels like HBO, Showtime, Starz, Cinemax, HDNet Movies, Epix, etc.

Although I will give credit where it's due, I saw a bit of "The Descent" on Friday night and it looked like good quality HD. Maybe it was because they showed it in the 2.35:1 format, not the regular 16:9 I saw with the other movies.

The commercials thing, I'm actually okay with. As long as they don't cut out any of the movie to show the commercials, I'm fine because I have a DVR.

And they don't edit for content for most of their movies. IFC puts that disclaimer up before they start every movie.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

tommiet said:


> And if you don't like someone's comments, you don't need to provide an editorial.
> Not everyone drinks the Dish Kool-Aid.


What are you even talking about?

This is a thread announcing new channels in HD... If you don't like them, why even bother posting? I'm sure there are channels you like that others don't want... and the same would be true if they posted in a thread for channels you like.

What Kool-Aid? Dish added some new HD feeds of channels... Please stay on the topic of the thread. Thanks!


----------



## Inkosaurus (Jul 29, 2011)

clotter said:


> I semi-retract my comment. I checked out a movie playing last night on IFC. HD? Check. OAR? Check. Commercials? WTF?  The last time I watched anything on IFC, it was commercial free. I wonder if the movies are also edited for content? Once that commercial hit, my desire to watch the movie was gone. Oh well, I still have more than enough non-commercial choices.
> 
> All in all though, any channel switching to HD can only be good news.


Ive seen nudity and heard some swear words that im almost positive should be censored on other channels. So aside from the commercials I dont think they cut anything.


----------



## Wildblue (Mar 20, 2008)

Stewart Vernon said:


> They aren't really new channel numbers... they are the same as their previously carried already SD counterparts.
> 
> IFC SD/HD are on 298
> We SD/HD are on 128
> Fuse SD/HD are on 164


Thanks, Stewart--I've checked my guide using "All Channels", and don't see any of the new HD equivalents at those numbers. I've reset my receiver (Hopper) using the reset button, and then again by unplugging it for 10 seconds. I've called customer service, and did a search here and in the manual, but can't see any options. Is there a way to force my receiver to update the program guide?

I checked, and it does have the latest software update. (S234 for Hopper)

Thanks-


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

Wildblue said:


> Thanks, Stewart--I've checked my guide using "All Channels", and don't see any of the new HD equivalents at those numbers. I've reset my receiver (Hopper) using the reset button, and then again by unplugging it for 10 seconds. I've called customer service, and did a search here and in the manual, but can't see any options. Is there a way to force my receiver to update the program guide?
> 
> I checked, and it does have the latest software update. (S234 for Hopper)
> 
> Thanks-


Is your mapping feature turned on? I thought it was always on but I could be mistaken. They may be at the highest numbers, check around 9578. 9587 and 9589.


----------



## BonefishPaul (May 10, 2007)

Any chance we'll see ESPN News & Disney Channel brought back in HD during our lifetime??


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Wildblue said:


> Thanks, Stewart--I've checked my guide using "All Channels", and don't see any of the new HD equivalents at those numbers. I've reset my receiver (Hopper) using the reset button, and then again by unplugging it for 10 seconds. I've called customer service, and did a search here and in the manual, but can't see any options. Is there a way to force my receiver to update the program guide?
> 
> I checked, and it does have the latest software update. (S234 for Hopper)
> 
> Thanks-


I just noticed you are in Alaska... I would have to go back and look at the uplink... they may not have uplinked these new feeds for Alaska yet.


----------



## dennispap (Feb 1, 2007)

BonefishPaul said:


> Any chance we'll see ESPN News & Disney Channel brought back in HD during our lifetime??


Depends how old you are.:lol:


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Stewart Vernon said:


> I just noticed you are in Alaska... I would have to go back and look at the uplink... they may not have uplinked these new feeds for Alaska yet.


Good catch ... All three HD feeds are on 129 ConUS transponders that do not cover Alaska. 129 has some spots that cover Alaska and Hawaii but the new channels are not on those spots.


----------



## BonefishPaul (May 10, 2007)

dennispap said:


> Depends how old you are.:lol:


That's what I am afraid of :eek2:


----------



## Wildblue (Mar 20, 2008)

James Long said:


> Good catch ... All three HD feeds are on 129 ConUS transponders that do not cover Alaska. 129 has some spots that cover Alaska and Hawaii but the new channels are not on those spots.


Hey, thanks for helping on this, fellas. This is strange. There's some channels that don't come through up here in Alaska because of what satellite they're on. But up until now, they've still been displayed on my program guide, and if I select the channel, I've gotten a sort of on-screen message that it was trying to tune the channel. Examples were like 302HD, 305HD, and lots of others in the 300's.

But now, literally as of like today, I'm now not only seeing these new channels like 128HD, but all those other channels have disappeared from my program guide too. (the other channels were there yesterday) Very strange/interesting. Maybe Dish just updated how the receivers handle this situation. I'm also not seeing the new channels for NHL Center Ice, which should be 885-899. (I don't have any option to watch NHL games other than the one NHL Network channel)

Garys, I'm not sure what the "mapping feature" is, but no, I don't see 9578, 9587 or 9589, or copies of the new channels around that area. But yes, you're right in that up here in Alaska we do get duplicates of many of those non-available channels up the high 8000 and 9000's and some do come through. But I'm not seeing IFC, WE, or Fuse HD. (or at least, not yet)


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

Alaska does not have the channels located in the guide at the same location as they do in the continental US. I don't believe the new HD is available in your area, at least not yet.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Mapping depends on receiver ... on the Hopper the channels that are mapped down do not appear on their high numbered channels. 9578, 9587 and 9589 don't show up.

The Hopper also has collapsible channels ... so all of the NHL channels appear as 475 and a subchannel, all the NBA channels appear as 470 and a subchannel. If you don't have a Hopper the channels would appear in the 9500s (HD). And in Alaska many of them would come up "error" as they are on the 48 state beam of 129.


----------



## coolman302003 (Jun 2, 2008)

Tecmo SB Guy said:


> And they don't edit for content for most of their movies. IFC puts that disclaimer up before they start every movie.





Inkosaurus said:


> Ive seen nudity and heard some swear words that im almost positive should be censored on other channels. So aside from the commercials I dont think they cut anything.


Correct. To be exact it states: "ALL IFC MOVIES HAVE NOT BEEN EDITED FOR CONTENT OR TIME."

However, right after the disclaimer its very possible you might also see: "This Film has been modified from its original version." This is due to them usually cropping a 2.35:1 film to 16:9 AR and/or speeding up the credits at the end of the films.


----------



## 722921 (Jan 3, 2008)

So which packages do these show up on?
DishAmerica?


----------



## Orion9 (Jan 31, 2011)

There are some channel/package guides here:
http://www.mydish.com/programmingguides/

It looks like all of them are AT 120 and up.


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

Orion9 said:


> There are some channel/package guides here:
> http://www.mydish.com/programmingguides/
> 
> It looks like all of them are AT 120 and up.


Plus HD package (whether it's free or they pay for it).


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

dennispap said:


> Depends how old you are.:lol:


Lmao. The famous Dish "Soon."


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

tommiet said:


> And if you don't like someone's comments, you don't need to provide an editorial.
> Not everyone drinks the Dish Kool-Aid.


?? Being happy Dish added three HD channels is drinking the Kool-Aid? And many newer posters might not realize the shopping channels help to keep our cost lower. AND - just like any other channel, some people enjoy watching them. To me it was a very relevant comment....


----------



## jdmart (Jan 9, 2004)

Hope Dish adds TV Land HD; DIRECTV just added it.


----------



## Dario33 (Dec 15, 2008)

IFC finally. :up:


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

If only Fuse led to MSG. Sigh.


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

jdmart said:


> Hope Dish adds TV Land HD; DIRECTV just added it.


I'm betting it will be not too far off.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

DISH still has Sundance testing ... hopefully coming soon. It is nice to see tested channels go live.


----------



## APB101 (Sep 1, 2010)

DirecTV subscriber here.

Congratulations, Dish Network subs, for getting these three AMC Networks' programmers' high def: IFC HD, We TV HD, and Fuse HD!


----------

